# Coral Mosaic Kitless Fountain Pen



## wizard (Mar 17, 2012)

Made it over the course of a few mornings. It's made from a complimentary Coral Mosaic Resin Blank from Exotics. I really like the Mosaic patterned blanks. It has a Bock #6 Polished Medium nib and is postable. The pictures for some reason didn't accurately depict the shine on the pen that I got from buffing.  Anyway, I had fun making it. Hope you like it. Doc


----------



## eldee (Mar 17, 2012)

What dust? All I see is a great looking pen.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow that looks sharp.  I bought some of that stuff in the blue/grey combination.  I am sure mine won't look nearly as nice but I will try. 

Yours just looks excellent.  Using this material for kitless pens really shows it off.  Very good job!


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that is a very nice looking  pen.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 17, 2012)

That's a great looking pen Doc! well done.


----------



## renowb (Mar 17, 2012)

WOW! That's really nice Doc! I need to learn how to do those kitless pens!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful pen!  I have been curious as what the mosaic looks like...now I see I have to get some mysel!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 17, 2012)

OMG!!!! That looks GORGEMOUS~! Very well done Doc!!!


----------



## hewunch (Mar 17, 2012)

Doc, another Amazing Pen!!
What size threads did you use between the cap and body?


----------



## Twissy (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful pen!!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 17, 2012)

That is a right winnin' pen! Very well done.


----------



## el_d (Mar 17, 2012)

Your kickin names and takin....... No wait how's that go....

Very nice Doc.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 17, 2012)

Slowing down Doc?  You used to make these beauties in 1 morning.


----------



## dozuki (Mar 17, 2012)

that mosaic is nice and you did a great job with it.  I may have to get some to use when my skills improve.


----------



## Robert111 (Mar 17, 2012)

VERY nice, Doc! I see those clips a lot on kitless pens. Where do they come from?


----------



## drgoretex (Mar 17, 2012)

Excellent work, Doc.

Ken


----------



## jasontg99 (Mar 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful Doc!  I bought a few of those blanks too.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 18, 2012)

Fit and Finish   A double +, as usual !!!! Beautiful! :usflag:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 18, 2012)

Doc, this blows everything I've done right out of the water. Hats off to you friend.:biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Mar 19, 2012)

eldee said:


> What dust? All I see is a great looking pen.


 
                Lawrence, Thank you! Doc



brownsfn2 said:


> Wow that looks sharp.  I bought some of that  stuff in the blue/grey combination.  I am sure mine won't look nearly as  nice but I will try.
> 
> Yours just looks excellent.  Using this material for kitless pens really shows it off.  Very good job!


 
               Ron, Thanks so much for the kind words. Doc



Stevej72 said:


> I think that is a very nice looking  pen.


 
              Steve, Thanks! Really like your videos! Doc



johncrane said:


> That's a great looking pen Doc! well done.


 
             Thanks John!! Doc



renowb said:


> WOW! That's really nice Doc! I need to learn how to do those kitless pens!


 
            Bill, Thanks so much! Get started on kitless...it's a lot of fun! Doc



Robert Sherlock said:


> Beautiful pen!  I have been curious as  what the mosaic looks like...now I see I have to get some mysel!


 
           Robert, Thank you! It really is pretty material. Doc



seamus7227 said:


> OMG!!!! That looks GORGEMOUS~! Very well done Doc!!!


 
          Seamus my friend thank you very much! Doc



hewunch said:


> Doc, another Amazing Pen!!
> What size threads did you use between the cap and body?


 
         Hans, Thank you! Those are 14 mm with the triple start tap and die. Doc



Twissy said:


> Beautiful pen!!


 
        John, Thank you! Doc



thewishman said:


> That is a right winnin' pen! Very well done.


 
       Chris, Thank you! Doc



el_d said:


> Your kickin names and takin....... No wait how's that go....
> 
> Very nice Doc.


 
      Lupe, Thanks! and LOL...I could tell you how it goes...but the post would probably get deleted...Doc



BRobbins629 said:


> Slowing down Doc?  You used to make these beauties in 1 morning.


 
     Bruce, Thanks !! LOL....kitless takes longer for me...LOL..it's because I'm old and slow...nah...just slow...what can I say:biggrin:. Doc



dozuki said:


> that mosaic is nice and you did a great job with  it.  I may have to get some to use when my skills improve.


 
    Thank you!





Robert111 said:


> VERY nice, Doc! I see those clips a lot on kitless pens. Where do they come from?


 
   Robert, Thank you!..a friend gave me a few of those clips. Doc



drgoretex said:


> Excellent work, Doc.
> 
> Ken


 
  Ken, Thank you! Doc



jasontg99 said:


> Absolutely beautiful Doc!  I bought a few of those blanks too.  Thanks for sharing.


 
 Jason, Thank you!! Doc



joefyffe said:


> Fit and Finish   A double +, as usual !!!! Beautiful! :usflag:



Joe, Thanks so much! Doc



dalecamino said:


> Doc, this blows everything I've done right out of the water. Hats off to you friend.:biggrin:



Chuck, Thanks! LOL....still have a ways to go before I get close to your skills! Doc


----------



## drgoretex (Mar 19, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!  Loving that material, and the pen shape is a winner.

Ken


----------



## wizard (Mar 20, 2012)

drgoretex said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Loving that material, and the pen shape is a winner.
> 
> Ken



Ken, Thanks so much. It is a beautiful material. Getting the body to a tapered enough shape to be postable was a first for me. Again, thanks. Doc

Thanks all for the kind words! Before this thread ends....I want to thank my friend and Sensai,  Justin (Timebandit) who took the time and had the patience...LOL.....A LOT  of patience.. to teach me to be able to make kitless pens !!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 21, 2012)

As usual Great work Doc - amazing stuff keeps coming from your shop.


----------

